# How To Limit Speed On Beetel 450BX 1



## Pravas (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Guys, i am having 384KBps Internet connection shared between 3 users(2 Wired+1 Wireless). The other wired user usually downloads stuffs from torrent and as a result the websites takes too long to open.

So if anyone out there could help me limit speed through router, it would be very helpful.


----------



## Who (Oct 15, 2010)

you can use softwares like Antamedia Bandwidth Manager , cause they mange bandwidth kilobyte, rather than IP to IP or rules so it's easier to do it. it can also be done using modem itself provided it supports such features so i advised to stay bandwidth managers like i mention above.


----------



## Pravas (Oct 15, 2010)

Who said:


> you can use softwares like Antamedia Bandwidth Manager , cause they mange bandwidth kilobyte, rather than IP to IP or rules so it's easier to do it. it can also be done using modem itself provided it supports such features so i advised to stay bandwidth managers like i mention above.



Thanks For the Quick Reply, i'll try this.

But i would still like to know if it could be done through router..Thanks


----------



## Pravas (Oct 15, 2010)

@Who
I am not able to select "Network Interface 2" at initial setup either way


----------

